# conexion parlantes tda 8569q output 1a output2a cual es  + y -



## analogico (Jul 11, 2011)

hola espero no haberme equivocado
de foro


e estado buscando y aunque e encontrado algunos diagramas no estoy seguro
de como conectar los parlantes *+* y* -*
el datasheet es asi

solo dice output 1a y output 2a












ya tengo todo echo solo falta esta conexión




edit es el tda8560q  no puedo editar el titulo


----------



## jmgm (Jul 11, 2011)

pin 4(+) pin 6(-) , pin 9(+) pin 7(-)


----------



## rash (Jul 11, 2011)

pero tambien dice out 1B y out 2B...

además en el esquemático te lo está indicando


----------



## analogico (Jul 12, 2011)

supongo que lo deducen por que lo positivo arriba  lo negativo abajo


----------

